# Tables springen



## necare (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,


ich war heute im Bikepark bischofsmais, dort gibt es massig tables...
Diese hab ich auch versucht zu springen, war auch kein Problem (also keine Stürze), doch das Problem sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Ich (mit einem Hardtail) fahre mit ca. der selben Geschwindigkeit auf die Tables wie andere Fully Fahrer, die Springen ca. 1,5m hoch und ich nur ca. 0,5 Meter... was is da los? ^^

ich versuche sozusagen einen Bunny Hop über die Tables zu machen, ist das Grund-verkehrt?


Danke für eure Hilfe schon mal im Voraus


-chris


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Juni 2011)

eigentlich sollte es andersrum sein?

Wie auch immer:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXc1_UF6xXg"]YouTube        - âªBikeskills.com - How to jump a mountain bike.â¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. Juni 2011)

Vllt. drückst die Absprungkante unbewusst weg, sprich du beugst die Arme und minderst dadurch den Absprungimpuls. Das passiert einem vor allem als Anfänger häufig, weil man das Gefühl hat zu schnell angefahren zu sein.

Hier wird das Springen auch gut erklärt:


Viel Spaß beim Üben!
Marc


----------



## necare (6. Juni 2011)

danke leute,

ich versteh es aber immer noch nicht...

kann mir jemand bitte mit eigenen worten beschreiben, was ich beim absprung alles beachten muss?

danke^^


----------



## Fufi7 (6. Juni 2011)

necare schrieb:


> danke leute,
> 
> ich versteh es aber immer noch nicht...
> 
> ...



ich kenne das problem. ich schluck manche jumps immernoch ab und zu, da ich mal auf ein dual rennen mit kurzen doubles trainiert hab...jetzt gehts meistens wieder.
also...hab jetzt die vids mal nicht geschaut. bunny hop würde ich genau als grundverkehrte technik für tables/doubles bezeichnen. beim bh über tables neigt man dazu die knie schon vor der absprungkannte zu beugen...dadurch geht alle energie verloren.
versuch mal gebeugt anzufahren (arme und beine). wenns dann zur rampe kommt streckst du dich wieder bis das hinterrad die kannte verlässt...ganz wichtig ist...und dazu musst dich zwingen, dass die beine stabil und gestreckt bleiben so lange du noch nciht abhebst. so nimmst du alle enregie mit in die auffahrt. wenn man  dann 188000 mal gesprungen ist merkt man wie es einen sogar rauskatapultiert, da man sogar durch das richitge beine pushen eine beschleunigung erfährt. falls du dazu neigst, dass du nose diving machst, ziehst du zusätzlich noch ein bisschen am lenker (beim verlassen der kannte). der schwerpunkt deines körpers sollte bikemitte bis minimal nach hinten sein. über flug und landephase brauchst wahrscheinlich keine spez. tipps. am meisten hilft halt üben üben üben. wenn du in zukunft aktiv pushen möchtest, würd ich mal bei den ersten versuchen nciht ganz so schnell anzufahren wie normal, um ein gefühl dafür zu bekommen...nachher aber wieder gewohntes tempo. 

pumptrackfahren mit hochtiefbewegungen des körpers helfen wahnsinnig gut um den ablauf reinzubekommen.

korrigiert mich, wenn ich was fasches erzähl.

hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig.


----------



## Marc B (7. Juni 2011)

Beim Absprung solltest du Beine und Arme strecken (siehe Bild). Mein Tipp: Such dir erstmal Sprünge mit nicht ganz so steilem Kicker, damit du die Absprungbewegung erstmal sicher erlernst und kein ungutes Gefühl wegen der steilen Rampe hast (die viele dazu verleitet, den Sprung etwas weg zu drücken).


----------



## necare (7. Juni 2011)

super, danke für die Anleitung.
Mein fehler war wohl, das ich immer gebeugt auf den Sprung zugefahren bin.

Werde ich am WE gleich mal testen.

tyty


----------

